# Going to orientation and kitten care class tonight!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonight is ActionProgram for animals volunteering orientation and kitten care class. I am so excited! They have pulled lots of kittens, mom and kittens and pregnant cats from the shelter and they need lots of volunteers. I am taking Jacob, my 17 year old son with me. He needs to log some community volunteering hours in order to graduate from high school and he loves cats so it is a good fit for him. We are going to learn how to care for bottle babies! Sounds a little scary I have never been around kittens that young. I will post how it goes and if I an I will try to get some pictures.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

That sounds like fun. Certainly scary though! I didn't need any community service hours to graduate, but it looks good on college applications!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jetlaya, How exciting! This must mean Hubby's on board with this now! 
Glad you're following your heart with this, and your Son is joining you, this will be an eye opening experience for him, as well as you, I'm sure!
Looking forward to updates as you both progress! 
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Primo, Jetlaya! I'm glad you're able to share this learning experience with your son.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well the lady that was giving the orientation and kitten care class was sick so it was postponed until next week same day same time. It was a huge downer for me and Jacob we were excited about the kittens. I will try and go tomorrow when the office is open and drop off some canned food we got for them and see if there is anything we can do I the meantime. Heck, we will clean cages, anything if we can snuggle with some fur babies until next Monday!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jetlaya, Well....Fiddlesticks! All dressed up and nowhere to go! 
Hopefully they'll have something for you do this weekend!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, that's disappointing. You're going to be bouncing off the walls until next week! What a great idea to go with your son too! 

I don't know if I'd have the courage to handle tiny kittens.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Shoot, what a bummer! I was looking forward to your post about how it was after you got back, lol. Guess you guys are not the only ones disapointed. 
Hope you let us in next week on how it went!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just got back from orientation/ kitten care class! The lady that taught the class was very nice and knowledgeable. The kittens are super adorable. I am supposed to call them back tomorrow when their office is open to fill out my volunteering papers. Since I have never done anything like this I am going to start by taking bottle feeding shifts at their place before bringing any bottle babies home. They will help me the the first few times until I get the hang of it. Jacob, my son,could not go tonight because he has finals this week but they said just to bring him in with me. I am so excited about it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOO HOO! YAY! Jetlaya! You Rock!!
We're going to want detailed reports from you! And Pictures! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, that sounds great! I'm excited for you!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It sounds fun!


----------

